# good source for throwing knives



## Richard S. (Jan 10, 2003)

where can i find a fairly good set (3 or more) of throwing knives?  id like to find the single edge "Hibben" style around 6 or 7 inches ea.     ..........gratefull respects.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Jan 10, 2003)

Smoky Mountain Knife Works carries many throwing knives, including the ones you want (I think), at good prices.


----------



## Richard S. (Jan 11, 2003)

thanks, phil. just what the doctor ordered.  remember, if you cant pak it, fook it........


----------



## H@pkid0ist (Mar 26, 2003)

Ok Phill good answer, but answer me this. I would love to know what some of the avid throwers favor for tarets for knives as well as tomahawks and maybe tomahawk fight recources.:shrug:


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 26, 2003)

Someone I knew just used an old wooden door set up in his backyard.

Cthulhu


----------



## Despairbear (Mar 26, 2003)

I prefer a "oak round" , a cross section of a tree not nessisaraly oak. Suspended from a metal pipe frame with chains hooked to eye-screws in the wood. I find it to be very sturdy and good for knives, axes, spears, javilins, etc. 



Despair Bear


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Despairbear _
> *I prefer a "oak round" , a cross section of a tree not nessisaraly oak. Suspended from a metal pipe frame with chains hooked to eye-screws in the wood. I find it to be very sturdy and good for knives, axes, spears, javilins, etc.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!  I was thinking of that, but didn't know what the dang thing was called!  

Cthulhu


----------



## Lunumbra (Apr 18, 2003)

Check here too, Lot's of info for us aspiring throwers

www.throwzini.com


----------



## moromoro (Apr 23, 2003)

www.throwzini.com

also offer a great monthly newsletter


----------

